

Australia doesn't trust Chinese hardware  - _seininn
http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2012/03/australia-blocks-chinese-owned-huawei-from-bidding-on-national-broadband-plan.ars

======
_seininn
This makes some sense if they are truly worried about national security, but
Australia shouldn't limit its doubts to Chinese technology since any country
can in theory (this includes the US, Korea, or any other technology producer).

